# New Tank



## EricL (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, I was wanting to wait a bit before doing it but I couldn't. Went with a little smaller tank so when we buy a house it will be a little easier to move. Went with a 75g tank with a Marineland 360 cannister filter. I have the chemistry right, temp up but will prolly wait another 24 hours or so before buying fish. We have decided to go with Malawi. I kept these for quite a few years in the past with very good luck. Hoping for the same success this time.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

congrats on buying a new tank, are you planning on doing a fishless cycle? if not, I encourage you do to so... I did a fish in cycle for my 75gal and it was exhausting! Be sure to post pics when you get it all set up though


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm no fan of the fishless cycle, but it is really hard to cycle 'cold' with Malawis. Adding them gradually creates fighting and redecoration, but going to 100% stocking will crash you on the new tank syndrome... tough call.
I'd cycle with the gentlest species planned, redecorate, add the others, redecorate, add the others...
Climb the ladder, aggression wise, as your most aggressive fish will create the most stress, and in an incompletely cycled tank, stress is not good.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Labs are pretty docile Malwai species, might want to start with those?(if you decide to do a fish in cycle)


----------



## EricL (Jul 11, 2012)

Have been planning on doing a fish in cycle. Thanks for all the great ideas and comments!!


----------

